# A Traditional Sweater



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Living in Northern Ireland Aran patterns are renowned, although seldom do you see many wear them in their original form.
I completed this sweater for my DH. It is knit in traditional Aran wool, with the cables being from some of the original patterns.
I was given the pattern booklet my a dear lady who worked in our local wool shop. There are so many beautiful patterns but as you can see there is quite a bit off work involved. Will definitely knit again! Or even take an order!!!
Thanks for looking


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very very nice looking sweater!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Stunning work. How long did this take you?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Really well done! Absolutely gorgeous sweater.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Its beautiful, can I ask what is a DH?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Homekeeper, it is so beautiful. I wish that I could do one as intricate as that. I'm half Irish myself and would love to wear one I created! So beautiful!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is fabulous!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Living in Northern Ireland Aran patterns are renowned, although seldom do you see many wear them in their original form.
> I completed this sweater for my DH. It is knit in traditional Aran wool, with the cables being from some of the original patterns.
> I was given the pattern booklet my a dear lady who worked in our local wool shop. There are so many beautiful patterns but as you can see there is quite a bit off work involved. Will definitely knit again! Or even take an order!!!
> Thanks for looking


It is lovely, well done. Where in NI are you?


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Exquisite! May your hubby wear it in good health!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> It is lovely, well done. Where in NI are you?


Co Down.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

dccjb said:


> Its beautiful, can I ask what is a DH?


Dear Husband


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

shirley323759 said:


> Stunning work. How long did this take you?


It took me a couple off months to complete. We holiday in a touring caravan so it was my holiday project last year!


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful work...


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning! You do better than beautiful work.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It's what dreams are made of.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

redquilter said:


> Stunning! You do better than beautiful work.


Thank you very much. It was a piece requiring attention as there are a few patterns going on at once, but once you get going and with the help of pen and paper all worked out well. I just need to perfect my sewing up skills


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

I am in awe of you! What a beautiful job you've done. Hopefully one day, with enough practice, I can knit like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## truckeedw (Mar 25, 2013)

Seriously beautiful! Would love to be able to make something so perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG, OMG that is beautiful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I have many friends in NI vist Bangor & Comber often


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Really beautiful work. Those pattern panels complement each other so well. Looks good enough to eat (!)


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

AND YOU KEPT WHITE/CREAM YARN THAT CLEAN WHILE KNITTING IN A TRAVEL CARAVAN? Thats a beautiful, classic combination of Aran patterns... Gothic knit in the center? Honeycomb beside the sleeve cables...and what is the other fill in pattern called? Knowing how wide each pattern will knit up and effect the total size scares me. I love your DH's sweter. Joan 8060


----------



## Angellove (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW - really beautiful & intricate...you must be a very patient (and detail-oriented) woman! I'm sure your DH will wear it proudly and get many compliments on it (not sure I could entrust my DH with such a beautiful sweater - he's a good guy and that's what scares me...he'd stop to help someone who's vehicle was broken down at the side of the road and be under their car BEFORE thinking about the fact that he's wearing a hand created garment that took months to make!) Is there a way to find this pattern on-line (or the title of the book/pattern - even if it's out of print there may be a way to track it down), my Dad is getting ready to celebrate his 87th birthday & he would LOVE this? Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## lucy'sdaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Not only is that priceless (I wouldn't sell it for all the money in the world)- but a couple of months? More like a couple of decades.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Angellove said:


> WOW - really beautiful & intricate...you must be a very patient (and detail-oriented) woman! I'm sure your DH will wear it proudly and get many compliments on it (not sure I could entrust my DH with such a beautiful sweater - he's a good guy and that's what scares me...he'd stop to help someone who's vehicle was broken down at the side of the road and be under their car BEFORE thinking about the fact that he's wearing a hand created garment that took months to make!) Is there a way to find this pattern on-line (or the title of the book/pattern - even if it's out of print there may be a way to track it down), my Dad is getting ready to celebrate his 87th birthday & he would LOVE this? Thanks for posting the picture!


I will check out the pattern booklet details for you tomorrow. I know exactly how you feel. My DH would do that also. Thankfully my DH usually wears this sweater when we are caravaning


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

You did an amazing work! Congratulations.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> I have many friends in NI vist Bangor & Comber often


We live about thirty miles from Bangor. Next time you over we could hook up! Would love to meet a fellow Kper


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> I have many friends in NI vist Bangor & Comber often


We live about thirty miles from Bangor. Next time you over we could hook up! Would love to meet a fellow Kper


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just beautiful....


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

You are awesome!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful aran,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That is beautiful! Well done.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

One of the most beautiful I've ever seen. It will never go out of style.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic cablework! Totally awesome sweater!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the most beautiful Aran sweater I have ever seen. And I have seen a lot of them. They are my favorite sweater to knit, but mine are not as good as yours.. by far. Thank you for sharing your gorgeous work.


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater. The workmanship is gorgeous. Would love to do one like that. Maybe one day when all my commissions are completed.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> We live about thirty miles from Bangor. Next time you over we could hook up! Would love to meet a fellow Kper


Thank you, I would also love to meet a fellow KP er! I should have been going to the Creative Stitches show in Kings Hall this week, but, sadly, the budjet does not allow. I went to it for about the last 5 years both the April & November shows , hope to manage November.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Thank you, I would also love to meet a fellow KP er! I should have been going to the Creative Stitches show in Kings Hall this week, but, sadly, the budjet does not allow. I went to it for about the last 5 years both the April & November shows , hope to manage November.


I intended to go this week also, but can't make it either. Maybe we will both manage November
X


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful work......your very talented.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Wonderful. An inspiration. Must get out my Aran yarn and patterns.


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome work on a gorgeous sweater!! :thumbup:


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful!! very nice knitting!


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Brilliant. Where did ou get the aran wool from?


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

DH stands for dear husband


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

So intricate. You are an inspsiration.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

So beautiful! Well Done!


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice .


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

~I can hear the Irish music already..that's what your traditional sweater reminds me of...it's beautiful~


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

GORGEOUS! Amazing job.... your knitting looks perfect.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow.so wonderfully beautiful


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely, stunning, exquisite, gorgeous!!!!! Pick a word - an outstanding work of art in my book. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Stunning. Well done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful - Amazing - Awesome
Great job - thanks for sharing.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!!! SOOOO VERY beautiful--he is so lucky!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

This is truly a work of art. You went beyond where many want to go like me. I love this style of knitting. What a beautiful sweater to not just to wear but admire and be admired by others.. Truly just Beautiful.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW!!! Awesome is the best description.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! I am finishing up an Aran. I have ripped it out numerous times but am almost finished.,..Yea,,,,


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Absolutely perfect! You have my admiration, I love aran sweaters but find it beyond me to keep track of which row I am on with so many different panels. Again, well done!


----------



## mocha46 (Aug 21, 2012)

My Lord this is just absolutely gorgeous......the work is impeccable.....I would really like to have the pattern for this sweater....


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful and well done.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful, so so beautiful.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Your sweater is fabulous! I love it!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I'm in awe of your magnificent work!


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

DH dear husband, DS dear son, DD and so on MIL mother in law hope this helps


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh wow!


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

So incredibly beautiful!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful, so so beautiful.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Soooooo Beautiful!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. I'm in awe of all who are able to complete such a masterpiece.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I would also love to know the name of the pattern book. I love it. I always like my Arans to have raglan sleeves. I always think they look and fit better.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

that is beautiful and looks soooo warm and snuggly!! Great job!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Your sweater is very beautiful and you're right, there is a lot of work involved!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, love your work.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! A classic!


----------



## DaniW (Feb 12, 2013)

stunning, would love the pattern too!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful Sweater. Your knitting is superb!
Am hoping to make one similar some day.
I imagine you'll get lots of orders.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Great work :thumbup:


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Outstanding! I hope your hubby wears this sweater with pride.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful work and gorgeous sweater I looked for patterns here in Canada but to no avail did I find one I really liked, this is stunning.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

SO very beautiful--yes even for a manly man to wear!!
I recognize all your cable patterns (that Celtic Braid is one of my absolute favorites) AND the quality of your flawless workmanship. 

I'm humbled and inspired by all the lovely tradition and history behind Aran knitting. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh - SO beautifu!
:-D


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Moesky (Mar 15, 2013)

Just lovely! I can only aspire...


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

There have been a number off request regarding the pattern used, the name off the booklet and where I purchased the yarn. 
I will get an answer to all off these asap. My DH is heading off on business tomorrow so things are hectic today, but tomorrow and Thursday will be peaceful lol and I will get an answer posted then. I will also reply to any private emails sent then also.
Thank you all for your interest and encouraging comments.
If anyone would like this sweater knit in traditional Irish Aran Yarn then I would be happy to oblige.
Happy Knitting.
A


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I dream of being able to knit like this!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

That is just sensational, I totally admire all the work that has gone into the garment. The middle cable I have done a coushin cover in that pattern, love cabling &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

exquisite work. Is this a Clan sweater?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

sometimes I believe that in order to call oneself a true knitter a person has to make an aran sweater.
mind you, I have been knitting for 55 years and have yet to make one.
but I do make afghans with the patterns in them. does that count??


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

marimom said:


> sometimes I believe that in order to call oneself a true knitter a person has to make an aran sweater.
> mind you, I have been knitting for 55 years and have yet to make one.
> but I do make afghans with the patterns in them. does that count??


Absolutely, it counts!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful sweater


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice to see someone continuing older traditions in knitting- beautiful work.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

SO beautiful!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Wow -- it's beautiful!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Exquisite.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Truly a stunning masterpiece !


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Totally beyond words!!!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beutiful...I'm getting inspired to start mine when I finish baby blankets for friends...


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

FANTASTIC I also would love to make this sweater. My hubby will be 87 in Feb. 2014. If I start this as soon as the pattern is available, I think with perserverence I could have it done for his birthday. He is a big sweater wearer and the one he is wearing now has a big hold in elbow.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just lovely!!! I have made a few of these over the years and they are a challenge, but well worth the effort.


----------



## mnadz50 (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater!! I love cable patterns. Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, I find the same so satisfying to complete myself.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice for cold day


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely STUNNING!! Did you have a pattern? I can only hope to knit that well in my lifetime!


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful,I love knitting Aran is it from a made up pattern or a shop bought one I have a friend who sells yarn and as long as I knit in 100percent wool it turns out ok,if using acrylic with wool it's always too big so now tend to stick to 100 percent wool and I usually get a good deal from friend


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Just STUNNING! It also is HISTORICAL, and that in itself is wonderful! Beautifully executed, as well. Just PRICELESS!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Love it!! Very well done!


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Super fantastic work...


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could do something as beautiful as this sweater!


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow That's superb! You will take orders?


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

How long did it take you to knit?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutely beautiful! wish it were mine!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous sweater.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

This is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my..that is beautiful and so well done!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Living in Northern Ireland Aran patterns are renowned, although seldom do you see many wear them in their original form.
> I completed this sweater for my DH. It is knit in traditional Aran wool, with the cables being from some of the original patterns.
> I was given the pattern booklet my a dear lady who worked in our local wool shop. There are so many beautiful patterns but as you can see there is quite a bit off work involved. Will definitely knit again! Or even take an order!!!
> Thanks for looking


What a georgous sweater! Lots of work! :-D


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely AWESOME!!! What a treasure!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

It is truly beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous job. Such a beauty. Knitting perfection!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and perfect!


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations on a beautiful garment. Like to see all those cables and twists comming back into knitting. I have a kitting book about Tradional Patterns but haven't used very many of them Maybe one day.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

That is beautiful - what pattern is it?


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

habet said:


> Wow That's superb! You will take orders?


Yes I will take orders! What would one think is a suitable price for a sweater like this?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

So beautiful!!!!! Wow! You made that in two months? Amazing! Beautiful sweater!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very sharp. I wish I could knit like that. Lovely work.

SEA


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow it's stunning and looks soooo complicated.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I have the pattern book to hand and can tell you that the design is taken from Sirdar Pattern book #271 entitled Aran Country.
I hope this helps everyone who has been enquiring. I am not sure it it is still in print now.Thank you for all your wonderful comments and emquiries regarding the pattern. 
I look forward to see some stunning Aran sweaters being displayed very soon.


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I'm sure you will have no problem getting orders!


----------



## nancyrae8616 (Mar 22, 2013)

WOW!! Absolutely beautiful. Breathtaking.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Well I have the pattern book to hand and can tell you that the design is taken from Sirdar Pattern book #271 entitled Aran Country.
> I hope this helps everyone who has been enquiring. I am not sure it it is still in print now.Thank you for all your wonderful comments and emquiries regarding the pattern.
> I look forward to see some stunning Aran sweaters being displayed very soon.


Thank you so much for the information regarding the pattern! It is greatly appreciated. I ordered that pattern book as well as another for cotton crochet. Thank you again and keep knitting ... you have a real talent!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Well I have the pattern book to hand and can tell you that the design is taken from Sirdar Pattern book #271 entitled Aran Country.
> I hope this helps everyone who has been enquiring. I am not sure it it is still in print now.Thank you for all your wonderful comments and emquiries regarding the pattern.
> I look forward to see some stunning Aran sweaters being displayed very soon.


Unfortunately, I have looked at Amazon, Sirdar and Ebay and I cannt find the pattern in print. It is a sad day at Cable City!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

That is definitely a work of art. I can't imagine how long it must have taken you. I know I don't have enough years left to complete something like that. Fantastic needlework.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Wonderful sweater


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

very impressive, how much would you sell that sweater for? You can pm me privately if you want.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Several months to make this piece of art? No less than $500.. or more...This sweater is priceless, beautiful.


----------



## snowy62400 (Jun 19, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a beauty!

ellie


----------



## Whippetldy (Apr 14, 2013)

Fantastic work. Truly beautiful and so perfect.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow oh Wow! Gorgeous, beautiful, stunning!! Love it!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow!!!! Superb!!!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Very very nice


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

love your sweater. Love these with raglan sleeves


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, gorgeous sweater.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Such marvelous, careful work. It's so lovely to see, thanks for showing us!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

It's gorgeous sweater with great cables.. I specially love the Celtic ( or that center wide cable)... 
When I was traveling through Ireland, wanted to buy one of these Pure wool , ARAM sweaters, but since I am living in CA right now, would have no place to wear such a warm sweater... Decided against it...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

dccjb said:


> Its beautiful, can I ask what is a DH?


Dear Husband


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Love Aran patterns! Beautiful work.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Great and beautiful work!!! A+&#8734;

: )


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing knitting.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

This is amazing! I fear it would take me forever to complete a project like this.


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

I googled it --- For anyone interested in the pattern - www.knittingfever.com/c/sirdar/book/
You can buy the book for $20.70 or locate a store in your area that carries it. Good luck!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

PittyPat said:


> Several months to make this piece of art? No less than $500.. or more...This sweater is priceless, beautiful.


Thank you very much for your guide lines. Doing some research you are within a reasonable price for an item such as this knit in 100% traditional yarn handspan in Ireland.
A


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

They seem to have it in stock at Deramores!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

What beautiful beautiful knitting.


----------



## marjola (Aug 6, 2012)

I am planning to make a sweater of that kind for my 12 year nephew in near future.

Would you be possible for you to reveal the pattern instructions?


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

A beautifully made jumper. An heirloom in the making.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

marjola said:


> I am planning to make a sweater of that kind for my 12 year nephew in near future.
> 
> Would you be possible for you to reveal the pattern instructions?


Instructions for the pattern are posted earlier.
Many thanks. It is a Sirdar pattern Booklet no 271
AngeLa


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I love this sweater. It is gorgeous. Some day I will try to tackle something so challenging. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

nannyrags said:


> I googled it --- For anyone interested in the pattern - www.knittingfever.com/c/sirdar/book/
> You can buy the book for $20.70 or locate a store in your area that carries it. Good luck!


Thanks to another KP'er, I went on line to DBNY and bought a copy of the book for $6.50 + shipping (of course). It looks like they have 3 copies left.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I found the book on hamptonknittingyarn.com for $13.95 + shipping 5.50.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Seems the book is out there and varying costs. So anyone really interested in knitting some Aran items will not be disappointed.
A


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Seems the book is out there and varying costs. So anyone really interested in knitting some Aran items will not be disappointed.
> A


What type of yarn did you use for this sweater?


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

kmansker said:


> What type of yarn did you use for this sweater?


I used 100% pure wool. Handspun in Shetland Isles, Scotland.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> What beautiful beautiful knitting.


Love your avatar, is it the Elizabeth Zimmermann adult surprise jacket?


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the Aran sweaters and I am hoping to make one for myself someday. I did one for my son when he was about 4 and that was many years ago. I really loved knitting it. I just wish I had not given it away. I love any sweater with cables.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I used 100% pure wool. Handspun in Shetland Isles, Scotland.


Jamieson & Smith???


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

how much to make an old lady (me ) one i don't think i will ever knit that well! i like the celtic cable, too. i like the band eden's bridge. i am in canada though do you have different colors? cream isn't the best on my skin color, something in greens?


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> how much to make an old lady (me ) one i don't think i will ever knit that well! i like the celtic cable, too. i like the band eden's bridge. i am in canada though do you have different colors? cream isn't the best on my skin color, something in greens?


Off course I would be delighted to knit you one. There are other colour options but you will find the detailed cable work will not be shown as well as in the cream. I have knit this sweater in other colours before and have found this, but I know what you mean about cream and skin colour. I have that problem also . PM your size and colour you would prefer and I will sort out some shade options for you to browse and a price. Unfortunately, due to the work and time taken to knit such a piece they do work out quite expensive, but having said that you have a wonderful heirloom to cherish.
Speak soon, 
A


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

lovely work! Maybe we will get all the Norn Iron KP'ers to meet up some day?


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

elbev said:


> lovely work! Maybe we will get all the Norn Iron KP'ers to meet up some day?


Love that - thought it was only us "Southerners " who called you "Norn Iron"!!!!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Love that - thought it was only us "Southerners " who called you "Norn Iron"!!!!


haha! I think it may depend on whereabouts you hail from? Im Belfast born, bred and buttered! Will be in Dublin next Saturday to meet up with our Mothers Union link branch. Always good to visit!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

elbev said:


> haha! I think it may depend on whereabouts you hail from? Im Belfast born, bred and buttered! Will be in Dublin next Saturday to meet up with our Mothers Union link branch. Always good to visit!


Which MU is that, Kilternan, by any chance?


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

well i 1st need to know how much i would need i am medium sized usa size 8? i'll send meas later. i probably can't afford it...


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i don't know how to private msg -sorry tired um how much $$$ i would need?


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Amazing work, beautiful.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I love to knit arans so I appreciate all the many hours you put into this.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Which MU is that, Kilternan, by any chance?


Its Castleknock. A lovely group of ladies! Im not sure of the districts in Dublin so I don't know how near/far that would be to Kilternan. Are you an MU member?


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

elbev said:


> Its Castleknock. A lovely group of ladies! Im not sure of the districts in Dublin so I don't know how near/far that would be to Kilternan. Are you an MU member?


Castleknock is North side Dublin & I am about as far south as possible 1/2 mile from Wicklow Border!!! I am not an official member but sometimes attend meetings & have knitted for them a few times.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

my guess is a sweater like that would sell for 400+ $$ canadian , huh?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> my guess is a sweater like that would sell for 400+ $$ canadian , huh?


I have been watching this topic and purchased the book with the pattern. One of the best parts of wearing a beautiful sweater like this is making it yourself. Not to mention the pride of accomplishment. You could do it...it's only cables and you could probably make it with good Irish wool for $150 or less.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

pattibe said:


> I have been watching this topic and purchased the book with the pattern. One of the best parts of wearing a beautiful sweater like this is making it yourself. Not to mention the pride of accomplishment. You could do it...it's only cables and you could probably make it with good Irish wool for $150 or less.


Approx $100-150 pure new wool yarn in this sweater (handspun). They retail here at $265 approx. depending on the yarn used and complexity off patten.

Obviously the amount off work involved would make up a higher cost that a more simple pattern


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Approx $100-150 pure new wool yarn in this sweater (handspun). They retail here at $265 approx. depending on the yarn used and complexity off patten.
> 
> Obviously the amount off work involved would make up a higher cost that a more simple pattern


I was thinking of Black Water Abbey - 100% pure Irish wool. I am currently completing a cabled vest with some of their yarn, no sleeves, but the yarn cost about $100. I am so looking forward to receiving the pattern book so I can get started on this project. Your sweater is so beautiful. I am an experienced cable knitter so it looks like fun and I encourage all of my knitting friends to experience the fun of completing such a project. No fear is my motto. Here is one of the cable sweaters I made about a year ago.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

pattibe said:


> I was thinking of Black Water Abbey - 100% pure Irish wool. I am currently completing a cabled vest with some of their yarn, no sleeves, but the yarn cost about $100. I am so looking forward to receiving the pattern book so I can get started on this project. Your sweater is so beautiful. I am an experienced cable knitter so it looks like fun and I encourage all of my knitting friends to experience the fun of completing such a project. No fear is my motto. Here is one of the cable sweaters I made about a year ago.


This a beautiful sweater. The yarn colour is very pretty. Cable detail still very visible even though the yarn is darker than cream


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> This a beautiful sweater. The yarn colour is very pretty. Cable detail still very visible even though the yarn is darker than cream


Thank you. This is undyed wool. You bought it by the flock number - no dye lots. For Aran/Fisherman's I always use cream; like the one I just finished for my 18 y.o. grandson called St. Enda. As a purest, I think Aran looks best in off white or cream.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Thank you. This is undyed wool. You bought it by the flock number - no dye lots. For Aran/Fisherman's I always use cream; like the one I just finished for my 18 y.o. grandson called St. Enda. As a purest, I think Aran looks best in off white or cream.


I entirely agree Cream/natural gives the true Aran experience.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I entirely agree Cream/natural gives the true Aran experience.


Precisely. Again. I can't wait to get the book and get started. The moment I saw your beautiful creation, I was inspired and just knew I had to make one. Probably for DH and then hopefully one for me!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Precisely. Again. I can't wait to get the book and get started. The moment I saw your beautiful creation, I was inspired and just knew I had to make one. Probably for DH and then hopefully one for me!


I look forward to seeing your creations. Like myself you obviously enjoy a challenge. Happy knitting


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I look forward to seeing your creations. Like myself you obviously enjoy a challenge. Happy knitting


Happy knitting...


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

pattibe said:


> I was thinking of Black Water Abbey - 100% pure Irish wool. I am currently completing a cabled vest with some of their yarn, no sleeves, but the yarn cost about $100. I am so looking forward to receiving the pattern book so I can get started on this project. Your sweater is so beautiful. I am an experienced cable knitter so it looks like fun and I encourage all of my knitting friends to experience the fun of completing such a project. No fear is my motto. Here is one of the cable sweaters I made about a year ago.


Pattibe, That is a beautiful work of art! Very nice!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

inisfada said:


> Pattibe, That is a beautiful work of art! Very nice!


Thank you. Don't mean to steal any thunder from The HomeKeeper. This is her post, but I was just trying to show that if I can do cables, anyone can do cables :lol:


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> I have been watching this topic and purchased the book with the pattern. One of the best parts of wearing a beautiful sweater like this is making it yourself. Not to mention the pride of accomplishment. You could do it...it's only cables and you could probably make it with good Irish wool for $150 or less.


thx for your encouragement - maybe someday. i really like celtic knots too . i just started knitting and have youtube to teach me -well i just learned dpns once but never a pattern . i don't know if i have patience anymore. i'm working on a madeup and 1/2 eyelet capelet but there s a few mistakes but i'll love it anyway. ttfn


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> thx for your encouragement - maybe someday. i really like celtic knots too . i just started knitting and have youtube to teach me -well i just learned dpns once but never a pattern . i don't know if i have patience anymore. i'm working on a madeup and 1/2 eyelet capelet but there s a few mistakes but i'll love it anyway. ttfn


Mistakes are how we learn. Knit on and don't be afraid to tink or frog if necessary. As you gain confidence, you will be more inclined to tackle this beautiful sweater. If I were you, I would get the book and practice the different cable patterns by making swatches. Then when you are ready, you will feel capable of making the entire project. It's fun...go for it!

Forgive me. I am not trying to take any business away from TheHomeKeeper. Her work is fantastic. I am just a firm believer in encouraging newer knitters...as others did for me when I was learning. There is such a feeling of accomplishment when you make it yourself...and miracle of miracles, it comes out right!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Mistakes are how we learn. Knit on and don't be afraid to tink or frog if necessary. As you gain confidence, you will be more inclined to tackle this beautiful sweater. If I were you, I would get the book and practice the different cable patterns by making swatches. Then when you are ready, you will feel capable of making the entire project. It's fun...go for it!
> 
> Forgive me. I am not trying to take any business away from TheHomeKeeper. Her work is fantastic. I am just a firm believer in encouraging newer knitters...as others did for me when I was learning. There is such a feeling of accomplishment when you make it yourself...and miracle of miracles, it comes out right!


yes i do receive that and know i do have to keep on and really neeeed encouragement soo much. -i've frogged the capelet 2 x's but i'm on last few rows and i'll get to see if its just a good mistake or a total botch lol peace to you


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> yes i do receive that and know i do have to keep on and really neeeed encouragement soo much. -i've frogged the capelet 2 x's but i'm on last few rows and i'll get to see if its just a good mistake or a total botch lol peace to you


I recently finished the cable sweater on the cover of Interweave Knits. Not the current issue, but the one before that. I consider myself a relatively experienced knitter, but I started with the sleeve first to see how the pattern worked up. I made a mistake and frogged it, started again, didn't like the way it looked and frogged it again. Changed the pattern slightly, didn't like it and frogged it again. After (I think) the 4th time, it came out right and I proceeded to make the whole sweater. Hey, it happens. We all do it. It's just part of the process.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

ok i get the picture -its , frogging is all part of making knitting things specially when i'm making up things, heh- ok i can except that and if i ever do follow a pattern and it works the 1st time it'll be such a bonus. right?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> ok i get the picture -its , frogging is all part of making knitting things specially when i'm making up things, heh- ok i can except that and if i ever do follow a pattern and it works the 1st time it'll be such a bonus. right?


Just sayin'....frogging is nothing to be afraid of or ashamed of. No matter how good you, at some time in your knitting life, you will frog. One of the best days of my life, however, is when I was shown how to turn a cable around by dropping the stitches down are re-knitting in the correct direction...no tinking,and no frogging. That's what friends are for!


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Just sayin'....frogging is nothing to be afraid of or ashamed of. No matter how good you, at some time in your knitting life, you will frog. One of the best days of my life, however, is when I was shown how to turn a cable around by dropping the stitches down are re-knitting in the correct direction...no tinking,and no frogging. That's what friends are for!


i wish you were in can so we could knittalk on the ph, heh. thx


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I particularly love Aran cardigans & Aran sweaters. I adore yours, it's absolutely gorgeous
Are you interested in making one for commission ?
Both my husband & I would each love one. What would you charge?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Dear Husband


Yeah, I got started


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Yeah, I got started


Pattibe,
My book finally arrived today. I probably won't start for about two more months though as I have several other projects I am working on. Good for you!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

inisfada said:


> Pattibe,
> My book finally arrived today. I probably won't start for about two more months though as I have several other projects I am working on. Good for you!!!!
> 
> :thumbup:


Ah, come one...i am working on two other projects...knit it with me and we can compare notes!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, and a lot of work. I've only done a couple like this, and found that once you have the patterns established, it is easy to keep your place. Did you knit it top down, as is traditional? Your DH is indeed a lucky man!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Gorgeous, and a lot of work. I've only done a couple like this, and found that once you have the patterns established, it is easy to keepyour place. Did you knit it top down, as is traditional? Your DH is indeed a lucky man!


Peanut Patty - so funny, I worked for the Long Beach Grand Prix for 8 years. My CB handle was Peanut Patti, but they called me Peanut for short. This one is knit bottom up and it is for my 18 y.o.grandson. I made one very similar for DH a year or so ago. Actually in all, I have made DH at least a dozen sweaters. He doesn't have room for any more so I switched to DG. He is going to college in Cleveland next year so he will need them.


----------



## Charliebrown529 (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely SPECTACULAR!!! You have created a truly inspiring work of art. Thank you for posting these pictures.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I am almost done with the back.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

is that celtic cable just like any cable ? or harder/ more complicated?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> is that celtic cable just like any cable ? or harder/ more complicated?


It is very simple. All you have to do is look at which way the "pretzel" is going and move your stitches accordingly


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Michelle10n said:


> I particularly love Aran cardigans & Aran sweaters. I adore yours, it's absolutely gorgeous
> Are you interested in making one for commission ?
> Both my husband & I would each love one. What would you charge?


Absolutely I would be delighted to make one on commission PM should you wish to discuss this idea.
A


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Yeah, I got started


Fantastic You bring back many happy memories from knitting this sweater. I used to use each repeat to pray for my husband as I knit. It was such a blessing!
A


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Mistakes are how we learn. Knit on and don't be afraid to tink or frog if necessary. As you gain confidence, you will be more inclined to tackle this beautiful sweater. If I were you, I would get the book and practice the different cable patterns by making swatches. Then when you are ready, you will feel capable of making the entire project. It's fun...go for it!
> 
> Forgive me. I am not trying to take any business away from TheHomeKeeper. Her work is fantastic. I am just a firm believer in encouraging newer knitters...as others did for me when I was learning. There is such a feeling of accomplishment when you make it yourself...and miracle of miracles, it comes out right!


I agree entirely If my picture encourages others to push their ambition and knit one that is great. After all this site is for encouragment as well as advise.
Hugs


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its truly stunning. I can see the amount of work in it. I love to see traditional Arans. Is it true that each pattern has a story?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I agree entirely If my picture encourages others to push their ambition and knit one that is great. After all this site is for encouragment as well as advise.
> Hugs


Thank you so much. This post has taken on a life of it's own. And as you can see YOU have inspired many of us to challenge ourselves to go beyond our comfort zones. I have almost completed the back, working shaping the raglans. It is a fun knit with some stitches I have never seen before. Thank you for sharing this with all of us. Many hugs back!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job, beautiful work.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx pattibe =u r such a blessing too


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> pattibe =u r such a blessing too


As TheHomeKeeper wrote, this site is for encouragement. I hope you are inspired and encouraged. The cable on either side of the center Celtic knot is a little tricker than some because you have to change from purl to knit and vice versa on several rows, but again, once you see the pattern of the stitches, it becomes very clear what they want you to do. I urge you to try the patterns by swatching each one before you attempt the entire project. You could always make a lovely scarf with the two side cables with the main cable in the middle. That would be a fun project to start. And as always, the worst thing that could happen is that you make a mistake and the Knitting Police come knocking at your door...HA :lol:


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

It is just spectacular, outstanding and beautiful. Just a work of art and with much love, I'm sure.

Thank you for sharing with us.


sandyj1942


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

Love it! Stole my hubby's hand knit Aran sweater similar to yours. Maybe I should replace it?!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> As TheHomeKeeper wrote, this site is for encouragement. I hope you are inspired and encouraged. The cable on either side of the center Celtic knot is a little tricker than some because you have to change from purl to knit and vice versa on several rows, but again, once you see the pattern of the stitches, it becomes very clear what they want you to do. I urge you to try the patterns by swatching each one before you attempt the entire project. You could always make a lovely scarf with the two side cables with the main cable in the middle. That would be a fun project to start. And as always, the worst thing that could happen is that you make a mistake and the Knitting Police come knocking at your door...HA :lol:


too funny =knitting police, lol ///good idea about the scarf or dishcloth cables? -right now i have to frog a capelet for the 3rd time but now i know what i want to do. and will somewhat follow the pattern and a flat hat and legwarmers. for next winter 1st. God plse multiply our knitter's time cuz u made it -time. ttfn


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

That is incredible--beautiful!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> too funny =knitting police, lol ///good idea about the scarf or dishcloth cables? -right now i have to frog a capelet for the 3rd time but now i know what i want to do. and will somewhat follow the pattern and a flat hat and legwarmers. for next winter 1st. God plse multiply our knitter's time cuz u made it -time. ttfn


One last thing and then I will let it go...you look just like my sister who lives in North Carolina. The first time I saw your picture, I had to look twice!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> One last thing and then I will let it go...you look just like my sister who lives in North Carolina. The first time I saw your picture, I had to look twice!


oh i had a friend / pastor from n. carolina georgia and i always reminded her of her ''flighty'' mom. not that she ever called her that but u know -creative types, lol. ~~~thats a compliment -thx i hope to get into putting pics up to share w u guys some day, love in Christ


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Love the sweater what pattern leaflet was it from I go round charity shops looking for Aran patterns as I prefer the more traditional patterns not so keen on the modern one sand have just bought some red 100% Aran wool and am raring to get started.


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Love the sweater what pattern leaflet was it from I go round charity shops looking for Aran patterns as I prefer the more traditional patterns not so keen on the modern one sand have just bought some red 100% Aran wool and am raring to get started.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

ema1952uk said:


> Love the sweater what pattern leaflet was it from I go round charity shops looking for Aran patterns as I prefer the more traditional patterns not so keen on the modern one sand have just bought some red 100% Aran wool and am raring to get started.


Sirdar Pattern book #271 entitled Aran Country.


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for that will make note and start looking


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

ema1952uk said:


> Thanks for that will make note and start looking


I think it is out of print. I bought a used copy in good condition from DBNY on line. I just looked at the back to see where it was printed. It is printed by Aran Country Knitting Books. Sirdar PLC, Flanshaw Lane, Alverthrope, Wakefield, West Yorkshire, WF2 9ND England. I cannot find a copyright date. Hope that helps. I finished the back and am up the arm hole/raglan shaping on the front. It is a beautiful sweater and really fun to knit.


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Have just ordered the traditional Aran knits 271 book by sirdar from 
Peaches ethknits in the uk for £7.99 including postage and packing think they post worldwide thought some of you may be interested
Eileen


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Web address for sirdar pattern book 271 is
www.ethknits.co.uk
Hope that helps


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> oh i had a friend / pastor from n. carolina georgia and i always reminded her of her ''flighty'' mom. not that she ever called her that but u know -creative types, lol. ~~~thats a compliment -thx i hope to get into putting pics up to share w u guys some day, love in Christ


Well so far so good. Here is the front, almost ready for the cast off to shape the Raglans. The back is already done.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice Pattibee!


----------



## truckeedw (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you. I've just ordered a copy- love the sweater!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Well so far so good. Here is the front, almost ready for the cast off to shape the Raglans. The back is already done.


was that ever fast!!! great job =well done


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> was that ever fast!!! great job =well done


Tag, you're it!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater! Gorgeous workmanship! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Tag, you're it!


lol i needed a laugh -i need laughing yoga. ever heard of that?
imagine everyone is trying to laugh and then it makes you laugh and the whole room full of people are laughing -oh man


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> lol i needed a laugh -i need laughing yoga. ever heard of that?
> imagine everyone is trying to laugh and then it makes you laugh and the whole room full of people are laughing -oh man


Laughter is good for you. Keeps you young. I think the same can be said about knitting. It keeps your brain active and it is fun. I started another project to help a fellow knitter so my Aran has slowed down a touch. No hurry. I don't think anyone will want to wear it in the summer....just takes a little longer when you aren't giving it your full attention. If you start yours now, you should have it in time for the first snowfall??? Something we never see in Long Beach.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Laughter is good for you. Keeps you young. I think the same can be said about knitting. It keeps your brain active and it is fun. I started another project to help a fellow knitter so my Aran has slowed down a touch. No hurry. I don't think anyone will want to wear it in the summer....just takes a little longer when you aren't giving it your full attention. If you start yours now, you should have it in time for the first snowfall??? Something we never see in Long Beach.


well i haven't even made a baby sweater yet or did 2 cables yet but there will be a day cuz of you-thx~~~ i am making up legwarmers and almost done 1 leg and i made a beachbag for my daughter crocheted in phentax , i crocheted starfish in rainbow colors and a coral . this i have to sew on yet. its all F.U.N.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> well i haven't even made a baby sweater yet or did 2 cables yet but there will be a day cuz of you-thx~~~ i am making up legwarmers and almost done 1 leg and i made a beachbag for my daughter crocheted in phentax , i crocheted starfish in rainbow colors and a coral . this i have to sew on yet. its all F.U.N.


How about this...you game???


----------



## Mary Glass (Mar 26, 2013)

I love this jersey too. I am fascinated with Aran patterns and have a collection of them, intending to make something for my DIL who comes from the Aran Islands. I made her a beret, but she said she wouldn't wear it, as she would get laughed off the Island. Only tourists wear Aran. I will post a picture of an Aran cushion cover I made.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> How about this...you game???


UNBELIEVEABLE. I WAS GOING TO JOKE AND SAY WHAT A NICE RUG BUT SERIOUSLY WHAT BEAUTIFUL WORK!!! you are so blessed. i'll give all my clothes away to the homeless mission for that sweater, heh. well 1/2 of them tee hee


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> UNBELIEVEABLE. I WAS GOING TO JOKE AND SAY WHAT A NICE RUG BUT SERIOUSLY WHAT BEAUTIFUL WORK!!! you are so blessed. i'll give all my clothes away to the homeless mission for that sweater, heh. well 1/2 of them tee hee


Funny. I made it once in a lovely rose color. My Sis in law saw it and loved it, so I gave it to her thinking, 'oh well, I can always do it again.'. It took a year, but now I am doing it again.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

pattibe said:


> How about this...you game???


Pattibe,
What is this going to be? Is it part of a sweater? I can't wait to see the entire piece?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

inisfada said:


> Pattibe,
> What is this going to be? Is it part of a sweater? I can't wait to see the entire piece?


It is a Jane Slicer Smith "jacket" Just like the one I made for my sis in law


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

pattibe said:


> It is a Jane Slicer Smith "jacket" Just like the one I made for my sis in law


Could yo please let me know the pattern number? I would like to order this pattern!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

inisfada said:


> Could yo please let me know the pattern number? I would like to order this pattern!


I will send you a PM


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

THAT IS GORGEOUS WOULD BE NICE IN greens too ya? pink is my fave color -you look like a nice person P.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> THAT IS GORGEOUS WOULD BE NICE IN greens too ya? pink is my fave color -you look like a nice person P.


Thanks, but that's my sister in law. And she is a very nice person.


----------



## mamawbearx5 (Feb 7, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL. No other word for it. You are a very talented Lady.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Thanks, but that's my sister in law. And she is a very nice person.


lol you're always funny lol


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

It is very beautiful! Thank you for posting!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful :thumbup: Stunning work :thumbup:


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

That is beautiful! Very nice work! I can't imagine taking the time and concentration to make it!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I am looking for this pattern. Can you give me any idea where I might find it without paying over $20 for a leaflet? I have searched amazon, deamores, ebay, etsy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

There are no words for this perfect work of art!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Your sweater is the best there is!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Your sweater is amazing; just perfect. I can't believe you were able to knit it that fast.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Lovely work!


----------

